# A Few Pics From Ripley's Aquarium



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's a few shots from Ripley's Aquarium from back in 2006. Went again last month but forgot my camera! Sorry the quality isnt great. I'm kickin myself in the butt for not taking the new camera!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Very cool pictures! Where is this place and is it all fish? I would love to go!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

real nice collection of fish.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ksls said:


> Very cool pictures! Where is this place and is it all fish? I would love to go!


Hi K,
It's Ripley's Aquarium...and it's in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina!...Personally, my favorite beach on the east coast!...It's about 8.5 hrs (give or take) from where I live...but I usually go to Ocean City, MD because it's literally in my backyard...Only 1.5 hrs away!...and it's one of the most popular beaches on the east coast!

@platinum,
thanks for sharing those pics!...Excellent job!...they rock like a KILLER DWARFS concert!!!...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Very cool pics....thanks for sharing them with us! Those barracudas are sweet!


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah I thought the barracudas were pretty awesome too. This one in particular was actually in Gatlinburg, TN. But the one in Myrtle Beach is the one I just went to. I really wish I would have taken my camera with me. I thought the moray eels were cool too.

And yes, its all fish there. We also visited a place in Myrtle called Alligator Adventure. I have some pics from there as well if you all are interesed. No fish, but some really really really awesome stuff there... snakes, tigers, albino alligators and the largest crocodile in captivity. We had a blast there.


----------

